# Silver Lake state championship!



## bbq bubba

Thought i'd start a new thread as to see how many folk's are coming out to visit and or compete. Will be having a party Sat. after turn-in's and need a head count, also if anybody would like to bring a dish to pass, obviously there should be plenty of good Bbq to eat. Look forward to meeting some new faces and of course seeing some of the old mugs


----------



## jts70

Sorry to say I will not be able to attend.


----------



## squeezy

Me neither!


----------



## teacup13

i am going to be there.... not sure if i will be able to stay to whole time but i am going to eat some Q and meet some new folks

i will probably make a mess of cornbread


----------



## hawgheaven

I made a mess of the kitchen once, and my wife made me clean it up... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Oohh sorry, different mess...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Butt seriously, I sure do wish I could be there!


----------



## crewdawg52

Dawg and Mrs Dawg will be there after the judging.


----------



## tonto1117

Look foward too seeing everyone that can make it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Like Bubba said there should be plenty of food...planning on making some additional goodies also. Also it should be a beautifull time of the year up there with a hint of Fall in the air. As most of you probably know allready the BBQ contest is in conjuntion with the Apple Fest going on at the same time....lots of other things to see and do....Antique car show, craft booths, doonbuggy races, pie eating contests and all those kinda things. 

Hope to see as many as ya'll can make it!!!!


----------



## white cloud

Where is Silver Lake ?


----------



## tonto1117

Here is the link for the event, it has a map(sorta of) on the front page. If that doesn't help ya out just google " Mears Michigan". Hope that helps and too see you there!! 

http://www.slsdbbq.com/


----------



## bud's bbq

Really looking forward to seeing all of you that can be there.  Compared to Amazin' Blanzin' and triple digit temps, Silver Lake will be in high 60's to very low 70's.  Bubba and I will have to wear the wool lined kilts!


----------



## bbq bubba

DID SOMEONE SAY KILT'S???


----------



## crewdawg52

What does Bud and BBQ Bubba wear under their kilts?


----------



## squeezy

I just read the definitive answer in this months National Geographic magazine ... 'their boots of course!'


----------



## bbq bubba

You'll have to be there to find out!!


----------



## hawgheaven

A Lang, a Lang...


----------



## johnd49455

I will be there in the backyard comp on Friday
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I plan on helping Jeff Clark on Saturday & I will be there to meet up with whoever is there. It will be me & the war dept. (wife) & possibly my daughter.

Looking forward to meeting everyone
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## bbq bubba

Lookin forward to meeting ya bro, will be watching YOU on Friday, maybe takin some video
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  No pressure there!!


----------



## johnd49455

Want me to put a flag on the Expedition
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 If time permits I could give some a ride up in the dunes


----------



## crewdawg52

Better be tasty!


----------



## johnd49455

So far the neighbors, friends & Jeff Clark like 'em
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

A couple neighbors said the best ribs they ever had. That is not saying much though. You can't go to a restaurant anywhere around here & get BBQ ribs. What you get is baked or pressure cooked ribs thrown on the grill & BBQ sauce burned on the surface & sold as BBQ ribs. Drives me nuts when they do that
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:icon_ex  claim:


----------



## bud's bbq

I've never been to silver Lake but I hear from guys at work that the dunes are breathtaking.  I'll take you up for a dune ride!!


----------



## potatoc

Count me in, camping down there all weekend, had so much fun last year going back for this year.  Who is anyone and where will ya be, love to meet some of the folks who helped me out since I joined this site??


----------



## cheech

My wife, my self, a friend will most likely be there too.

(My son has a tumor in his nasal cavity and we will be traveling back and forth to Ann Arbor to meet with Doctors. So if we are not in the hospital removing that beast we will be at the competition)


----------



## deejaydebi

Praying for your boy Cheech!


----------



## johnd49455

*DITTO*  both the Mrs. & I


----------



## johnd49455

Use mapquest is the easiest the zip code for Mears is 49436. Once you get to Mears, Silver Lake is to the west. Another way is to look up Sands Restaurant in Mears & get directions to there. www.slsdbbq.com might have some info too.


----------



## hawgheaven

Same here Cheech, good luck and God bless!


----------



## crewdawg52

You know Laura and I will be praying.  Hope everything works out Cheech.

Geoff


----------



## tonto1117

Our thoughts and prayers are also headed your way Cheech. Please let us know how everything is going.


----------



## tonto1117

Making a mess of food friday night, Shrimp and smoked suasage ettoffe, cornbread, greens...ect..ect... Please stop on by and grab a plate and say howdy if you can. They saying it's gonna get real chilly at night.....high 30's to low 40's
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Seems kinda strange just two weeks ago being in Lebanon TN in 115* days and lows of 80's and 90's at night...... now I gotta think about jackets and gloves..
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 See ya'll there! 

Not to worry for the one's judging....still planning on Saturday's feast as well


----------



## crewdawg52

Subtract one (Laura) from the festivities this coming weekend...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Laura's mom had surgery today (monday), so Laura is going home to FTW for the rest of the week to help with her care.   Her mom had stenosis (spelling?), the narrowing of the opening in her back which the spinal column runs (a bone spur was closing it up).  Out now and doing as well as expected.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 She sends her "Hey" to BBQ Bubba, Bud, Tonto, and Wateryeyes and a good luck in the comp!


----------



## tonto1117

Please send Laura our best wishes for her Mom's speedy recovery!! Tell her we will send you home with a "care package" for her and her Mom.


----------



## johnd49455

Well. My 1st comp & I placed 4th in wings & 5th in ribs. not a win but my 1st comp & never even been to 1 before.

The highlight so far was getting to meet Crewdawg, Tonto, Bud & Bubba. They all want me to say hello from the Silver Lake KCBS Championship.

It is cold, windy, & rainy tonight so wish them some luck
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









. I'll post some Q-view of my comp later. I gotta find the camera it is missing somewhere in my stuff & when I get to putting stuff away I will find it to post.


----------



## cheech

Congratulations I wish I could have been there.

Great job


----------



## squeezy

Great! ...that is a very respectable placing for your first turn out. The competition better watch out for ya dude!
Congratulations!


----------



## hawgheaven

Congrats John D! That's a really respectable finish!


----------



## crewdawg52

Just got back home (3 hr drive) from Silver Lake.  Normally would let the Smokin Scottsmen post the results, but they are staying tonight and gonna take their lovely time on the 1 1/2 drive back to Grand Rapids.

First, those in attendence:

Bud, Tonto, BBQ Bubbq, wife Cindy (great pleasure to meet), their lovely daughter, Teacup13 and wife (antoher great pleasure), Johnd49455 and wife (the third great pleasure), and moi (we did miss Cheech, but we all understood the circumstaneces).

Took 3rd in Pulled Pork, and overall 15th out of 36.  Don't know the down and outs since I could not be there with them on sunday until after the turn-ins.(I was one of the judges at the comp).  I'm sure they will tell the details.  

But again, good times were had by all, and the Michigan chapters leads all others on "Mini Gatherings" with two!


----------



## db bbq

"Good job"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 to all that participated in the event, Wish I could have been up there with ya'll.....All making top 5 BBQ in your early BBQ careers...Hope you got some secrets to share from the teams heading down to Lynchburg to compete for the Jack Daniels Championships....DB BBQ


----------



## johnd49455

I would have to rate this weekend as one of the best I have ever had. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





To hear people on the SMF refer to each other as family is one thing. To experience over the net. To get to experience meeting some of the SMF family in person & actually experience *feeling & being treated* like family is a whole different way of appreciating the SMF *FAMILY
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*.

Without writing a book for all to read I will keep it short & say thanks to all that were there & were so very friendly. I also must say that the wife was also very impressed & also had a fabulous time also.


----------



## gypsyseagod

great job all- glad everyone had a great time . we met bud & tonto & they are great people......  once again great job to all.


----------



## bud's bbq

John, just wanted to officially congratulate you for your placing in wings and ribs.  Again, it was great to meet you, Karen and your daughter.


----------



## deejaydebi

Congrats John! You did good!

Crewdawg hope the wife Mom is doing better she's in my prayers.


You know I always thought BBQ was a Southern thang but after hanging out here for almost a year I'm thinking it's more of a Midwest or Michigan thing.


----------



## johnd49455

I promised some q-view of my Silver Lake backyard comp.

I forgot the q-view of the turn in box of wings so I took 1 of the leftover.



The turn in box of ribs.



My other pics look pretty bad (lousy photography) so I'll leave them off.

I was short on time so I thought the ribs were not tender enough to suit me. I usually run 6 to 8 hours @ 200*. I only had 5 hours after the cooks meeting & got the CG fired up & up to temp. I ran about 215* to make up for less time but still not hot enough. After judging the KCBS comp. I have a lot to learn


----------

